# Quick trip to guess lake



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Didn't stay too long and I didn't know how it was going to be with it cooling off lately. Gigged 3 frogs and two suckers and left with dinner. Never even left guess lake


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice frogs!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dinner???*

I can see the frogs, do you fillet the suckers like you would a normal fish? Ever do any hunting around there for 4 legged critters?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I personally filet them and then you have to score the filets because they are full of tiny bones but if you score the filets all the little bones will desintegrate. They are about the beat freshwater fish there are to eat in my opinion. I've seen a good bit of deer along the sides of yellow river in that area and I haven't went up the river lately but there used to be a large group of hogs on the eglin side of the river through there, but I personally have never hunted that particular area


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Guess lake is basically log lake, or right up the river from there. River pretty shallow?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Guess lake is basically log lake, or right up the river from there. River pretty shallow?


The river in holt is good right now...plenty of water. Guess lake is actually a slough off the river down from log lake ramp.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> The river in holt is good right now...plenty of water. Guess lake is actually a slough off the river down from log lake ramp.


Thank you, been down there one time in the summer learned my lesson about shallow water. Figured I may go down there and look around


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Log lake is there by the campground. You can pay to use their launch. Guess lake is the one all the way at the end of the road that has a free public boat launch. They are a pretty good distance apart


----------

